# [SOLVED] No video signal (graphics card gving up?)



## dstn2524 (May 6, 2007)

Alright so I got my new power supply and graphics card and after a while of putting a huge graphics card and psu in my minitower I tried everything and it didnt work. I turned it on and after about 3 mins the screen went blank and said no video signal, but everything else was still running fine. I restart and only got about 1 min. And then 45 seconds. Then I let it sit for half hour nad got 2 mins out of it. SO i put in my old graphics and make sure i fully uninstall it, and i did. Try it again, samme thing. So idk. My psu obviously works because I'm using my old graphics card atm. And when I took out the new one it was VERy hot. I had to let it cool for little before i could remove it. Im guessing that the graphics card gets too hot and just shuts down? I would like to try as many solutions at once so I dont have to keep taking it in and out just to test one little thing. Any help/tips is helpful.

psu= PC Power & Cooling S75QB 750W
grpahics card = VisionTek 900244 Radeon HD 4870


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: No video signal (graphics card gving up?)*

Hi,
Have you been giving the card the extra power it needs?
http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonhd4800/requirements.html


----------



## Eka (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: No video signal (graphics card gving up?)*

I'm having the exact same problem (my card lasts about 20-30 seconds before the monitor reports no input signal). I'm using a Corsair TX750W PSU and a Powercolour Radeon HD 4870. Both 6-pin PCI-E cables are plugged into the GFX card.

Using a Corsair TX750W PSU.


----------



## dstn2524 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: No video signal (graphics card gving up?)*

Well i managed to fix my problem by replugging everything bak in, a couple plugs to different spots and moved ALL the cords into a hadrdrive slot. So that way the fans could easily cool down the gfx card.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: No video signal (graphics card gving up?)*

well the thing is that you have minitower and that graphic card needs space...
By moving cords away from graphic card did the job for now...
You are keeping the case closed???


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: No video signal (graphics card gving up?)*

Well done Dstn!
Glad to hear that's sorted.

Eka,
You'll need to do some extra work with the cooling for this card I'm afraid.
But it would appear to be worth the effort.

"The heating issues still seem to plague the HD 4800 series. Be it a driver problem or lack of cooling hardware, something needs to be done to bring these temperatures down for me to be comfortable running this card in a machine that stays on 24 hours a day. I would recommend either purchasing an aftermarket cooler to bring down the temperatures or be patient until a fix is available, be it a BIOS update or a third party tool that can be used to adjust the fan speed. Eighty six degrees Celsius under load is scary."
SOURCE:ajmatson-Overclockersclub
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/powercolor_hd4870/


----------



## Eka (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: No video signal (graphics card gving up?)*

Ah, the company I bought the components from want me to send them back. I've already boxed everything back up waiting for pickup today. From the few bits of information i've come across, the Zalman VF1000 would make a good aftermarket cooler for the 4870.


----------



## dstn2524 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: No video signal (graphics card gving up?)*



vladimirb said:


> well the thing is that you have minitower and that graphic card needs space...
> By moving cords away from graphic card did the job for now...
> You are keeping the case closed???


Yes it is closed? Should i leave the case open?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Nah mate just wanted to know because you can decrease temperature sometimes when you open the case but more dust is coming inside and it is way to much better to buy an extra cooler and attach it inside then leaving the case open...
Anyway, since you decreased temperature of your graphic card, it is not necessary mate...
Enjoy in playing ^-^


----------

